# 14 week old puppy - general questions



## ncjj678 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi all
We have a gorgeous puppy. He sleeps well at night going into his crate without any fuss. His toilet training is going well. He has had one wee indoors in the last week. We are still getting up frequently throughout the evening though to take him outside. He'll go to the back door and we take him outside just in case! 

Do your poos cry to go out or scratch at the door to indicate they need the toilet. Just wondered what age he might do this? If we don't spot him by the back door he'll wee there (understandable at his age I know) but it does mean I can't really take my eye off him in the evening. Usually when my children are in bed I unwind a bit but no chance of that with a puppy  

Do older poos settle down in the evening? Currently he is trying to take the pebbles out of the fire place in between terrorising the cats, chewing my feet and speaker wires! 

I love him loads but just wondering if I'll ever watch TV in peace again?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol mine are both snuggled up asleep. I found the stage you are at quite difficult, toileting is going well but then every time they go near the door you feel that you've got to go out 'just incase" . I think it just settles down or maybe you just become more confident in the fact that you know they can't need to go again, Mable will look at you and just walk around in front of you if she needs to go , but usually I just take them out every so often when I think they ll need to go. You could try poochie bells , but I'm sure you'll have it totally nailed soon x


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Yes they really do settle down, the stage you are at now can be hard & you do feel that you are constantly watching their every move but before you know it he will bark or have a sign to show you he wants to go out  they are clever, Darcie just started jumping up & jingling our keys in the door to let us know she wanted to go out (I was so impressed as never taught her this) or if the keys are not in the lock she will bark. 

Also evenings become much calmer, we used to have an hour from about 7pm to tire her out an play fetch then around 8pm she will snuggle on the sofa & sleep until we put her in her bed in the kitchen when we go to bed. They really do adapt well to your lifestyle & before you know it you will have forgotten this puppy stage x


----------



## Bev13 (Jan 29, 2013)

This made me chuckle because I know exactly how you feel. It was like having a baby again. Lexi is now 7.5 months and does still have mad moments but has settled down a lot. She settles on the sofa or floor when we watch TV in the evening.
We thought that she would never master the whole "toilet training", but all of a sudden, at about 5/6 months it all clicked into place


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

It will pass, Noodle is 9 months now and asleep for the evening by 7.30pm - 8pm, which is nice as we then have the rest of the evening to ourselves. She is with us (either asleep on the sofa with us or asleep on her bed in the frontroom) but that is her for the night. I wake her before I go up to bed between 10.30pm - 11pm for her last trip to the garden. Sometimes she looks at me when I wake her as if to say "are you kidding, i'm sleeping!"


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I think you are doing wonderful. Willow pees in the house at least twice a day and that is with for adults watching her every move  
Jake still does not scratch or cry but he will just lee at the back for until sometime catches on. He is 11 months and I can't even remember the last time he peed in the house. even with his sissy going everywhere. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

It does seem like it will never end! The terrorising and pooing and peeing was always just when we were ready to chill out in our house. We got some Poochie bells to hang on the door and eventually he learnt to use them to tell us he wanted to go out, but he also uses them when he wants a walk, feeding or wants to play. I think jasper was about 5 months when he started to calm down, saying that he still has his moments at 8 months. We used the crate for time out when he got too much, it's not mean it's just a calm way of showing your boss without hurting their feelings, I've never raised my voice at jasper just calmly taken him to his crate.....there is light at the end of the tunnel honest. The crazy puppies do turn into loving happy cuddly companions  have fun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Sorry jasper's 9 months....he will be 1 year before I know it boooooo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I know how it feels. When Molly would get tired she would be really crazy so we would give her a time out behind her baby gate or else crate her for a while so she would sleep. For some reason when she was a baby she would not sleep at all unless she was in her crate. 

She did pee and poo a lot too. Always had to watch her. We had pee pads so she would go on there so rarely did she have accidents in the house. I live in an apartment on the third floor so it was hard for a while to get her outside when she had to go. What worked for us was using the poochie bells. When I would take her out I would tap the bell and take her out. It took her about a day to learn to tap on her own. We had a lot of false alarms (taking her out and her not doing anything) but at least no accidents in the house.

Now she is 6 months old and hasn't had an accident in the house for about 2 months. No more pee pads is also nice! It takes time and lots of patience but in no time your puppy will be trained.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. I remember when my girl was a pup at this age and I felt just the same. She was either running round the lounge, or we would be keeping our eye on her for the toilet or she wanted to play with us. I think you will find your pup will settle down at about 5 months. (Sorry it seems sooo long, but it goes so quickly). Lucy settled down almost overnight when her adult teeth came through at about 20 weeks. At the moment she is fast asleep (8.15pm) and this is the case most evenings now. Hope this helps. Sue


----------



## ncjj678 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks all! We love him lots so I felt bad even posting that question! I just feel shattered. We've made the decision not to allow Beau on the sofa (mainly because it gives somewhere for the cats to escape from him). This means that either my husband or I sit on the floor with Beau. Lol! 
Anyway, nice to know there is light at the end of the tunnel and evenings will settle down in the future


----------

